# Is my mother board compatable with my proccessor?



## Silverxxxx

Going to purchase new Mobo and cpu are these compatable?

*********************************************************
BIOSTAR N68S3+ AM3 NVIDIA MCP68S Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

Model

Brand
    BIOSTAR

Model
    N68S3+

Supported CPU

CPU Socket Type
    AM3

CPU Type
    Phenom II / Athlon II / Sempron 100 Series

FSB
    1000MHz Hyper Transport (2000 MT/s)

Chipsets

North Bridge
    NVIDIA MCP68S

Memory

Number of Memory Slots
    2×240pin

Memory Standard
    DDR3 800/1066/1333(supported by CPU model)

Maximum Memory Supported
    8GB

Channel Supported
    Dual Channel

Expansion Slots

PCI Express x16
    1

PCI Slots
    2

Storage Devices

PATA
    1 x ATA133 2 Dev. Max

SATA 3Gb/s
    4

SATA RAID
    0/1/5/10

Onboard Video

Onboard Video Chipset
    NVIDIA GeForce 7025

Onboard Audio

Audio Chipset
    Realtek ALC662

Audio Channels
    6 Channels

Onboard LAN

LAN Chipset
    Realtek 8201CL PHY

Max LAN Speed
    10/100Mbps

Rear Panel Ports

PS/2
    2

COM
    1

Video Ports
    D-Sub

USB 1.1/2.0
    4 x USB 2.0

Audio Ports
    3 Ports

Internal I/O Connectors

Onboard USB
    4 x USB 2.0

Physical Spec

Form Factor
    Micro ATX

Dimensions
    9.45" x 7.48"

Power Pin
    24 Pin

Features

Features
    Maximum CPU TDP (Thermal Design Power) : 95Watt
*********************************************************

AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor ADX640WFGMBOX

Model

Brand
    AMD

Series
    Athlon II X4

Model
    ADX640WFGMBOX

CPU Socket Type

CPU Socket Type
    Socket AM3

Tech Spec

Core
    Propus

Multi-Core
    Quad-Core

Name
    Athlon II X4 640

Operating Frequency
    3.0GHz

Hyper Transports
    4000MHz

L1 Cache
    4 x 128KB

L2 Cache
    4 x 512KB

Manufacturing Tech
    45 nm

64 bit Support
    Yes

Hyper-Transport Support
    Yes

Virtualization Technology Support
    Yes

Multimedia Instruction
    MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4a,3DNOW! Professional

Voltage
    1.05-1.4V

Thermal Design Power
    95W

Cooling Device
    Heatsink and Fan included


----------



## johnb35

Yes, they are compatible.  Here is your cpu support table.

http://206.108.48.60/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=506&tab=1

Just click on cpu support.


----------

